#ubuntu-scientists 2014-05-23
<belkinsa> Aleo, meeting is in #ubuntu-meeting
<Aleo> thank you
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Sorry, some other team might need the channel.
<belkinsa> Yeah, Wiki is having loading issues again.
<belkinsa> Reporting page created: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuScientists/Reporting
<Aleo> Excellent.  I am signing off.  I will check again when I wake up for real.
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa> I might do some work on other pages.
